# Design an army with the fewest possible models. at 1500 points.



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Using lesser daemons doesn't count as they are still in the list just not on the table.

I'll start with orks.


HQ
Ghazghkull thraka 225
Biker warboss with PK, twin linked shoota, warbike, ammo runt, attack squig, cybork body, bosspole, 'eavy armor. 163

Troops

5 Nob bikers all with PK, stikkbomz, twin linked shootaz, bosspoles, 'eavy armor, waaagh banners, ammo runts, and cybork bodies. painboy with grot orderly - 580 One of the nobz does not have 

5 Nob bikers all with PK, stikkbomz, twin linked shootaz, bosspoles, 'eavy armor, waaagh banners, ammo runts, and cybork bodies. one of the nobz does not have waaaagh banner. 530

1498 points, 12 models. Come at me bros. I think this army is legal, tell me if I made a mistake.


Best totals so far:
Grey knights - 6 Doelago
Orks - 8 mynameisgrax
nids - 9 Stephen_Newman
space wolves - 9 Mynameisgrax
blood angels - 10 Jaysen
Daemons - 11 mundungu
Dark eldar - 11 Bogg
eldar - 13 Creon
CSM - 14 mynameisgrax
necrons - 15 lordazune
tau - 19 mynameisgrax
IG - 22 Midnight


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Interesting Idea. I'll try it with Space Marines in a couple of days probably.


----------



## Mundungu (Jul 23, 2010)

275 Drago
245 Librarian. Master lvl 3, Nemesis Warding Staff, Brain Mines
490 5 Paladins. Apothecary, 2 Psycannons, 3 Falchions, 1 Warding Staff, 1 Brotherhood Banner, Psybolt ammo, all weapons are mastercrafted
490 5 Paladins. Apothecary, 2 Psycannons, 3 Falchions, 1 Warding Staff, 1 Brotherhood Banner, Psybolt ammo, all weapons are mastercrafted

1500/1500. Also 12 models


----------



## Mundungu (Jul 23, 2010)

275 Logan Grimnar
300 Wolf Lord, Runic Armor, TH/SS, Thunderwolf Mount, Belt of Russ, Mark of Wulfen, melta bombs, wolf tooth necklance, wolf tail talisman, Saga of the Wolfkin
295 Rune Priest, Rune Armor, Master of Runes, Plasma Pistol, Bike, melta bombs, wolf tooth necklance, wolf tail talisman, Chooser of the Slain, Saga of the Warrior Born
320 Wolf Lord, Runic Armor, TH/SS, Thunderwolf Mount, Belt of Russ, Mark of Wulfen, melta bombs, wolf tooth necklance, wolf tail talisman, Saga of the Bear

153 3 Wolf Guard, 3 Storm Bolters, 3 THs, 3 Meltabombs
153 3 Wolf Guard, 3 Storm Bolters, 3 THs, 3 Meltabombs

1496/1500 and 10 models. Boom!


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

This reminds me of a turnoment I heard about a while ago where people had to make the worst army list possible then for the games they traded armies and whoever won moved on. Sounded like a load of laughs!

Anyway the best eldar can manage is 15 models.

Farseer
Guide, Doom, Fortune, Mind War
Warding, Witnessing, spear, bike stones

3 Warlocks
Enhance, Spear, Spiritseers

Wave Serpent
Lances, Shuricannon, Vectored Engines, Star Engines, Spirit Stones

3 Jetbikes
Shuricannon

3 Jetbikes
Shuricannon

1 Warlock with enhance and spear attached to a bike squad

3 Falcons
Bright Lances, Shuricannons, Vectored engines, star engines, holofields, spirit sones


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Draigo: 275
Grand Master w/ mastery lvl.2, psycanon, warding stave, 3 servo skulls, orbital strike relay, rad- and psychtroce grenades, and weapons master crafted: 395
Paladin Apothecary w/ Warding Stave, Master Crafted weapon: 155
Paladin Apothecary w/ Warding Stave, Master Crafted weapon: 155
Land Raider w/ Psybolts: 260
Land Raider w/ Psybolts: 260

1500 points, 6 models.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I think Doelago wins this one.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

This would actually be cool if you amended it with two things:

1. A list for each army, edited into the first post once its agreed upon, otherwise Grey Knights are the obvious answer.

2. The lists are somewhat competitive. Not just low model count, but lowest model count without auto-losing before you start.


That Ork list could probably be beaten by alot of 1000pt armies, let alone 1500pts.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't think anyone's going to beat Doelago, but I can improve on Eleven's nobz a little bit:


HQ

Ghazghkull thraka 225

Biker warboss with PK, combi-skorcha, warbike, ammo runt, attack squig, cybork body, eavy armor, bosspole 168


Troops

3 Nobz all with bikes, PK, stikkbomz, combi-skorchas, bosspoles, 'eavy armor, waaagh banners, ammo runts, and cybork bodies. painboy with grot orderly [383]

3 Nobz all with bikes, PK, stikkbomz, combi-skorchas, bosspoles, 'eavy armor, waaagh banners, ammo runts, and cybork bodies. painboy with grot orderly [383]


HEAVY

Battlewagon w/all options, 4 rokkits, zzzap gun [285]

Looted Wagon w/skorcha, red paint [55]

1999 points, 10 Models


----------



## Durandal (Sep 18, 2011)

Draigo

some vendreads

2 Solodin apothecaries with brotherhood banners

3 kitted out dreadknights

army wont be more than like, 8 models


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

hahaha, amazing.

What's great is that if you played with these lists, it would be annoying to remember all the abilities your units had.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Doelago said:


> Draigo: 275
> Grand Master w/ mastery lvl.2, psycanon, warding stave, 3 servo skulls, orbital strike relay, rad- and psychtroce grenades, and weapons master crafted: 395
> Paladin Apothecary w/ Warding Stave, Master Crafted weapon: 155
> Paladin Apothecary w/ Warding Stave, Master Crafted weapon: 155
> ...


hahaha, 4 guys in land raiders. perfect.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's an even better Ork army, with only 8 models, which is probably good enough to play...as long as you don't mind not being able to claim objectives:


HQ

Big mek w/Kustom Force Field, powerklaw, cybork, eavy armor, attack squig, 3 grot oilers, bosspole [120]

Big mek w/Kustom Force Field, powerklaw, cybork, eavy armor, attack squig, 3 grot oilers, bosspole [120]


TROOP

Deff Dread w/2 extra CCW, armor plates, grot riggers [120]

Deff Dread w/2 extra CCW, armor plates, grot riggers [120]


FAST

1 Deffkopta w/buzzsaw, TL rokkits [70]


HEAVY

Battlewagon w/all options, 4 rokkits, zzzap gun [285]

Battlewagon w/all options, 4 rokkits, zzzap gun [285]

Battlewagon w/all options, 4 rokkits, zzzap gun [285]


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Blood angels 10 models 1500/1500 points.

3 Death Company w thunder hammers
Land Raider
Storm Bolter, Hunter killer missile, Multi Melta, Extra Armor, Searchlight

3 Death Company w thunder hammers
Land Raider
Storm Bolter, Hunter killer missile, Multi Melta, Extra Armor, Searchlight

Sanguinor

Reclusiarch
Storm bolter, Power Fist, Melta Bombs

For eldar a semi-competitive low model count would probably be a Wraithwall with about 27-30 models, 2 wraithguard troops, 3 wraithlords and 2 fortuneseers.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Samules said:


> Blood angels 10 models 1500/1500 points.
> 
> 3 Death Company w thunder hammers
> Land Raider
> ...


Sorry Sam, Illegal list.

Death Company are 0-1 unless you take Astorath.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Well that's easy to fix. Replace the reclusiarch and a few upg with astorath. Missed the 0-1 part. :biggrin:


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

I updated the OP with the winners


----------



## BrainFreeze (Oct 9, 2008)

*Necrons*

Best I can do with the new codex....

5 Immortals (85)
5 Immortals (85)
Necron Overlord Phaeron/Warscythe/Phalactery/Mindshackle scarabs/Sempiternal weave
/Tesseract labyrinth/Tachyon arrow/Resurrection orb/Phase shifter (290)
Nemesor Zahndrekh (185)
Vargard Obyron (160)
C'Tan Shard Time's Arrow/Gaze of Death (275)
C'Tan Shard Grand Illusion/Transdimensional Thunderbolt (270)
Triarch Stalker (150)

1500 Pts, 16 Models


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

Not exactly a Codex list but a legal FW list.

5 Models (all AV14 on the front :victory

1500 Pts - Armoured Battle Group Roster

Company Command Tank, 310 pts (Command Tank)
1 Leman Russ Eradicator (Unit Type: Vehicle (Tank); Eradicator Nova Cannon; Searchlight; Smoke Launchers; Slick Loader; Lascannon; Plasma Cannon Sponsons x2; Camo Netting; Dozer Blade; Extra Armor; Hunter-killer Missile; Pintle Heavy Stubber; Lumbering Behemoth)

Commissar Tank, 310 pts (Commissar Tank)
1 Leman Russ Eradicator (Unit Type: Vehicle (Tank); Eradicator Nova Cannon; Searchlight; Smoke Launchers; Slick Loader; Lascannon; Plasma Cannon Sponsons x2; Camo Netting; Dozer Blade; Extra Armor; Hunter-killer Missile; Pintle Heavy Stubber; Lumbering Behemoth)

Squadron Command Tank, 300 pts
1 Leman Russ Executioner (Unit Type: Vehicle (Tank); Executioner Plasma Cannon; Searchlight; Smoke Launchers; Slick Loader; Lascannon; Plasma Cannon Sponsons x2; Extra Armor; Hunter-killer Missile; Pintle Heavy Stubber; Lumbering Behemoth)

Tank Squadron, 290 pts
1 Leman Russ Executioner (Unit Type: Vehicle (Tank); Executioner Plasma Cannon; Searchlight; Smoke Launchers; Slick Loader; Lascannon; Camo Netting; Dozer Blade; Extra Armor; Hunter-killer Missile; Pintle Heavy Stubber; Lumbering Behemoth)

Tank Squadron, 290 pts
1 Leman Russ Executioner (Unit Type: Vehicle (Tank); Executioner Plasma Cannon; Searchlight; Smoke Launchers; Slick Loader; Lascannon; Camo Netting; Dozer Blade; Extra Armor; Hunter-killer Missile; Pintle Heavy Stubber; Lumbering Behemoth)


Composition Report:
HQ: 2 (1 - 2)
Elite: 1 (0 - 3)
Troops: 2 (2 - 6)

Total Roster Cost: 1500


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's my best shot with Dark Eldar, 12 models and 1500 points on the nose:


HQ

Asdrubael Vect and the Dais of Destruction [440]

Haemonculus w/Huskblade [85]


TROOP

3 Wracks w/Acothyst, Agonizer [60]

3 Wracks w/Acothyst, Agonizer [60]


HEAVY

Voidraven Bomber w/night shields, flickerfields, 4 Implosion Missiles [285]

Voidraven Bomber w/night shields, flickerfields, 4 Implosion Missiles [285]

Voidraven Bomber w/night shields, flickerfields, 4 Implosion Missiles [285]


Like the Orks, not the most competitive army, but it's playable, and probably a lot of fun (might want to start everything in reserve though).


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Well, I've gotten close, but only 1498pts. Don't servo skulls count as models?

Blood Angels

Sanguinor
Death Company x 5, dual thunderhammers, jump packs
Lemartes
Death Company Dreadnought
Stormraven
Stormraven

10 models. I could get it lower if using IA models.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

jaysen said:


> Don't servo skulls count as models?


No, they're tokens. Generally, something has to either have wounds or an armor value in order to be considered a model.


----------



## IronWarrior123 (Mar 30, 2011)

Typhus 250
Chaos Dreadnought with Twin-Linked Lascannons, Extra Armour and a Heavy Flamer 145
Chaos Dreadnought with Twin-Linked Lascannons, Extra Armour and a Heavy Flamer 145
5 Nuglite Chaos Space Marines with Plasma Gun, and Champion with Combi-Weapon, Power Fist, Plasma Pistol and Meltabombs 210
Rhino with all upgrades 95
5 Nuglite Chaos Space Marines with Plasma Gun, and Champion with Combi-Weapon, Power Fist, Plasma Pistol and Meltabombs 210
Rhino with all upgrades 95
Land Raider with all upgrades 265
Obliterator
17 Models, 1490 points


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Not bad, but I can get Chaos down to 14 models and 1495 points:


HQ

Abaddon [275]


TROOPS

5 Noise Marines w/noise champion, powerfist, melta bombs, doom siren, personal icon, 3 sonic blasters, 1 blastmaster [220]

5 Noise Marines w/noise champion, powerfist, melta bombs, doom siren, personal icon, 3 sonic blasters, 1 blastmaster [220]


HEAVY

Land Raider w/daemonic possession, dozer blade, dirge caster, combi-melta [260]

Land Raider w/daemonic possession, dozer blade, dirge caster, combi-melta [260]

Land Raider w/daemonic possession, dozer blade, dirge caster, combi-melta [260]


Granted, IronWarrior's is a lot more playable. ^_^


----------



## Mundungu (Jul 23, 2010)

Chaos Deamons

365 Lord of Change w/ all options
50 Herald of Tzench
39 3 Nurglings
39 3 Nurglings
335 DP, wings, iron hide, instrument, unholy might, all Tzeench options
335 DP, wings, iron hide, instrument, unholy might, all Tzeench options
335 DP, wings, iron hide, instrument, unholy might, all Tzeench options

1498/1500 and 11 models. You can get to 1730-ish without adding models by replacing the herald with another Lord of Change.


----------



## misinformed (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm a little curious what the minimum number of models for 1500 points would be for squats!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Chaos Space Marines, still at 14 models.

*HQ*
*Abaddon the Despoiler*

*TROOPS*
*5 Thousand Sons*
Doombolt

*5 Noise Marines*
Blastmaster
Champion
Power Fist
Doom Siren
4 Sonic Blasters
Meltabombs
Personal Icon

*HEAVY SUPPORT*
*Land Raider*
Dozer Blade
Havoc Launcher
Dirge Caster
Daemonic Possession
Extra Armour

*Land Raider*
Dozer Blade
Havoc Launcher
Dirge Caster
Daemonic Possession
Extra Armour

*Land Raider*
Havoc Launcher
Dirge Caster
Daemonic Possession
Extra Armour

Hard to get lower than 14. 

Imperial Guard, 22 models, 1500 precisely

*HQ*
*Commissar Yarrick*

*TROOPS*
*Veteran Squad*
Sergeant Bastonne
Heavy Flamer
2 Plasma Guns
Lascannon
Grenadiers
Forward Sentries

*Veteran Squad*
Gunnery Sergeant Harker
Heavy Flamer
2 Plasma Guns
Lascannon
Forward Sentries
Demolitions

*HEAVY SUPPORT*
*3 Leman Russ Executioners*
Plasma Cannons Sponsons
Heavy Stubbers
HKMs
Dozer Blades
Extra Armour
Camo Netting
Commander Pask

Midnight


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

which of those chaos lists are the most points?


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Actually the guard are 23 models since weapon teams are technically 1 model.


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

Guard

Hq

Yarrik

Troops

Vets- power fist, vox, heavy flamer, plasma gun X 2, lascannon team, grenadiers, foward sentries, demolitios.

Same again

Heavy support

Executioner- lascannon, plasma sponsons, hunter killer, dozer, extra armor, camo

Same again minus hunter killer

Bare executioner with lascannon

1500

22 models

Edit: you can take 3 doctrines for 1 vet squad, it says cane take ANY of the following.....


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

Samules said:


> Blood angels 10 models 1500/1500 points.
> 
> 3 Death Company w thunder hammers
> Land Raider
> ...


That comes in 55 points under with astorath instead of reclusiarch

Id suggest something like

Sanguinor

5 dc, th
Lr with the works

Dc dread, the works

Storm raven, works

Storm raven, enough to equal the remainder..

I worked it out to 1500 exactly but cant be bothered writing it out exactly

10 models


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Eleven said:


> which of those chaos lists are the most points?


I believe midnightsun is two points more than I am, 1497 to 1495, so I'd give him the win there.

Also, I'm afraid you missed BrainFreeze's Necrons on page 2. Don't forget to add him to the list on page 1.

EDIT

No one's done Tau yet? Poor guys. I understand people avoiding the vanilla SM, Black Templar, and Dark Angels (AKA: 1 HQ, 10 troop models, and 3 Land Raiders), but the Tau are at least unique.

Here's my shot at it:

(note: it was tricky not to use any drones, since they're all technically separate models, even if they're on a vehicle)

HQ

Shas'o w/all non-drone wargear, shield generator, airburst frag projector, plasma rifle [213]

Shas'o w/all wargear aside from drones/special issue/blacksun filter, fusion gun, plasma rifle [142]


TROOP

6 Fire Warriors w/photon and emp grenades, shas'ui, markerlight, bonding knife, all hard wired systems besides drone controller, devilfish w/SMS, deco launchers [227]

6 Fire Warriors w/photon and emp grenades, shas'ui, markerlight, bonding knife, all hard wired systems besides drone controller, devilfish w/SMS, deco launchers [227]


HEAVY

Hammerhead w/railgun, SMS, all vehicle upgrades [230]

Hammerhead w/railgun, SMS, all vehicle upgrades [230]

Hammerhead w/railgun, SMS, all vehicle upgrades [230]


TOTAL: 1499 points, 19 models

It's playable, but I wouldn't say it's competitive. It really needs some drones, especially for the HQs.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks Grax, but you could change one of the Combi-Meltas on the LRs to a Havoc Launcher. Adds 5pts, taking you up to 1500 exactly.

Midnight


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Your list works too but I made those guys with dual thunder hammers. It's bolter and/or bolt pistol that can be replaced. Sorry if it wasn't clear.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Earlier Imperial Guard list edited to retain the top spot.

Eldar, 14 Models, 1500 on the dot.

*HQ*
*Asurmen*

*Karandras*

*TROOPS*
*3 Guardian Jetbikes*
Warlock
Destructor
Spiritseer

*3 Guardian Jetbikes*
Warlock
Embolden

*FAST ATTACK*
*Vyper*
Bright Lance
Vectored Engines
Holo-Fields
Spirit Stones

*HEAVY SUPPORT*
*Falcon*
Bright Lance
Shuriken Cannon
Vectored Engines
Star Engines
Holo-Fields
Spirit Stones

*Falcon*
Bright Lance
Shuriken Cannon
Vectored Engines
Star Engines
Holo-Fields
Spirit Stones

*Falcon*
Bright Lance
Shuriken Cannon
Vectored Engines
Star Engines
Holo-Fields
Spirit Stones

Midnight


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

Samules said:


> Your list works too but I made those guys with dual thunder hammers. It's bolter and/or bolt pistol that can be replaced. Sorry if it wasn't clear.


I see my bad

2 th each, lol


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

isn't a warhound titan 1500 points by itself? Wouldn't that be 1 model? well, for a FW army anyway.


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

mynameisgrax said:


> Here's my best shot with Dark Eldar, 12 models and 1500 points on the nose:
> 
> 
> HQ
> ...


Unfortunately that list is illegal as the Dias' entry states that it has to start with 9 models embarked as well as Vect


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

It must? Sorry, I thought it was just an option. I'll have to think on it and redo the list then, unless someone else beats me to it.


----------



## Mundungu (Jul 23, 2010)

160 Haemunculi Ancient, Dark Gate, Huskblade, Agoniser
240 Vect
60 3 Wracks, Acolyte Agonizer
125 Raider with all options
60 3 Wracks, Acolyte Agonizer
285 Voidraven, 4 implosion missile, night shields, flickerfield
285 Voidraven, 4 implosion missile, night shields, flickerfield
285 Voidraven, 4 implosion missile, night shields, flickerfield

1500/1500 12 models


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

HQ
Archon with Huskblade, Haywire grenades, ghostplate armour, drugs, soul trap, Djin blade, Phantasm grenade launcher and webway portal 230
Urien Rakarth 190

Troops
3 Wracks with Liquifier gun and acothyst with agoniser 70
3 Wracks with Liquifier gun and acothyst with agoniser 70
Raider with Night Shields, Flickerfield and Enhanced aethersails 85

Heavy Support
Voidraven with Night Shields, flicker field and 4 implosion missiles 285
Voidraven with Night Shields, flicker field and 4 implosion missiles 285
Voidraven with Night Shields, flicker field and 4 implosion missiles 285

1500 points, 12 models


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I thought I would give Tyranids a bash since they have been left alone so far. Not going to be hugely competitive but here goes:

HQ

Hive Tyrant
-Lash Whip and Bonesword
-Heavy Venom Cannon
-Wings
-Regeneration
-Toxic Miasma
-Implant Attack
-Toxin Sacs
-Acid Blood
-Adrenal Glands
-Hive Commander
-Old Adversary
-Indescribable Horror

-415 points

Hive Tyrant
-Lash Whip and Bonesword
-Heavy Venom Cannon
-Wings
-Regeneration
-Toxic Miasma
-Implant Attack
-Toxin Sacs
-Acid Blood
-Adrenal Glands
-Old Adversary
-Indescribable Horror

-390 points

Troops

Tyranid Warrior Brood
-3x Warriors
-3x Adrenal Glands
-3x Toxin Sacs
-Venom Cannon
-2x Deathspitters
-3x Lash Whip and Bonesword

-190 points

Tyranid Warrior Brood
-3x Tyranid Warriors
-3x Adrenal Glands
-3x Toxin Sacs
-Venom Cannon
-2x Deathspitters
-3x Lash Whip and Bonesword

-190 points

Heavy Support

Tyrranofex
-Rupture Cannon
-Regeneration
-Toxin Sacs
-Adrenal Glands

-315 points

Bang on 1500 points and only has 9 models. Never knew Hive Tyrants could take so much crap.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

blood angels

Sanguinor
275
Reclusiarch
200
Sanguinary guard
355
Furioso Drednought
215
Death Company
195
Storm Raven
260

all in 12 models at exactly 1500 points 



ooooooooooo i have an idea that the op should do, the MOST amount of models for 1500 points


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

Blood Angels
HQ
Astorath 225
Troops
5 Death company with 5 thunder hammers and infernus pistol 265
Death Company Dreadnought with heavy flamer, magna grapple and searchlight 151
Heavy Support
Storm raven with typhon missile launcher, hurricane bolters, searchlight, locator beacon and extra armour 286
Storm raven with typhon missile launcher, hurricane bolters, searchlight, locator beacon and extra armour 286
Storm raven with typhon missile launcher, hurricane bolters, searchlight, locator beacon and extra armour 286
1499 10 models


----------



## Imp Blackheart (Nov 29, 2010)

I resent this thread due to the fact its biased against IG players  we auto lose at the 2 troop choices!! lol but heres a list non-the-less

HQ: comm.Lord nilla240
troops: 2x Vet squads flamersx3/shotguns 
heavys: LR Exicutioner x5 plasma sponsons LC hull

total:26 models
Points:1465 

enough to stop all objectives


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Imp Blackheart said:


> I resent this thread due to the fact its biased against IG players  we auto lose at the 2 troop choices!! lol but heres a list non-the-less
> 
> HQ: comm.Lord nilla240
> troops: 2x Vet squads flamersx3/shotguns
> ...



Remember to use weapon teams to reduce model count!


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

So, who's judging the entrants? I think I've got the minimum BA list.

Sanguinor, 275
5 x Death Company, 2 x thunder hammers, jump packs, 550
Death Company Dreadnought, magna-grapple, heavy flamer 150
Stormraven, ML, hurricane bolters 255
Stormraven, ML, hurricane bolters, extra armor 270

1500pts, 10 models


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

MidnightSun said:


> Imperial Guard, 22 models, 1500 precisely
> 
> *HQ*
> *Commissar Yarrick*
> ...


Ummm... Im getting 1635 points.

Edited my list for 1500 (wasnt hard)


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

Imp Blackheart said:


> I resent this thread due to the fact its biased against IG players  we auto lose at the 2 troop choices!! lol but heres a list non-the-less
> 
> HQ: comm.Lord nilla240
> troops: 2x Vet squads flamersx3/shotguns
> ...


Too many heavies for a legal list


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

Tyranids.

Didn't see Stephen's list.. his beats mine, time to revamp.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

ThoseKrazyKasrkin remember squads. . . that means we can actually have 9 heavies in a standard list


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

Oops
My bad. Wasnt said so i assumed seperate.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Dark Angels
Belial 130

Troops
Deathwing


Deathwing


Deathwing 


Heavy Support
Land Raider Crusader


Land Raider Crusader


Land Raider Crusader


Sorry don't have my codex with me but should actually run pretty close to 1500 with 19 models. Went over by a bit but that should bring it closer will check when I get back from a friends.


----------



## HollowMan (Nov 1, 2011)

Sisters of battle are screwed on this one!

Let's see... minimum of twenty models for the two troops choices. With all the trimmings for two squads that's... (780)

1 Confessor with eviscerator, plasma gun and meltabombs (120)

1 cannoness with melta bombs. (70)

3 exorcist with searchlight, dozer, hunter-killer, extra armor and extra storm bolter (528)


That's 24 models total - don't think there's any way to get it under that legally.
​
​


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's a Vanilla Space Marine army that I'd actually be willing to play:

HQ

Captain w/bike, relic blade, artificer armor, combi-flamer, melta bombs [195]


TROOP

4 Bikes + 1 attack bike: 2 flamers, powerfist, multi-melta on attack bike [200]

4 Bikes + 1 attack bike: 2 plasma guns, powerfist, multi-melta on attack bike [230]


HEAVY

Land Raider w/all options [295]

Land Raider w/all options [295]

Land Raider w/all options [295]


1500 points on the nose, and 14 models.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

mynameisgrax said:


> Here's my best shot with Dark Eldar, 12 models and 1500 points on the nose:
> 
> 
> HQ
> ...


Sorry, this list is illegal. The Dias needs 9 models onboard to be fielded. This is the best DE list I could make:


Total Models: 12

HQ: Archon @ 275 pts Huskblade; Huskblade; Haywire Grenades; Ghostplate Armour; Combat Drugs; Soul-trap; Djin Blade; Phantasm Grenade Launcher; Shadow Field; Webway Portal

HQ: Haemonculus Ancient: 195 pts Huskblade; Electrocorrosive Whip; Dark Gate; Webway Portal

Troops: Wracks: 115
2 Wracks 
1 Acothyst w/Agoniser
1 Venom 

Troops: Wracks: 60
2 Wracks 
1 Acothyst Agoniser

Heavy Support: Voidraven Bomber: 285 pts - Implosion Missile x4; Night Shields; Flickerfield x 3


Total Roster Cost: 1500


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Creon said:


> Sorry, this list is illegal. The Dias needs 9 models onboard to be fielded.


Yeah, someone already let me know, my title was revoked, and I was beaten within an inch of my life.

:alcoholic:


Anyway, I think the only army to not be tackled yet is Black Templar. Don't have the codex for that one. Anyone else wanna give it a go?


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey, I got 12 legally for DE. So there!  Is there someone did better?


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Emperor's Champion
Accept any challenge, no matter the odds

Master of Sanctity
Terminator Armor
1 Master Crafted Chainfist
1 Chainfist

5 Initiates x2
Plasma Cannon
Meltagun
Frag and Krak nades
Crusader Seals

Land Raider Crusader x2
Blessed Hull
Dozer Blade
Extra Armor
Hunter Killer

Land Raider

1500 exactly 15 models.


----------



## VicGin (Apr 9, 2009)

Empys Champ + AAC
Marshal + TDA + Lightning Claw + Storm Shield + Adamantine Mantle

crusaders (5) + Plasma Cannon + Melta Gun + Frag + Krak + Crusader Seals
LRC + Everything

crusaders (5) + Plasma Cannon + Melta Gun + Frag + Krak + Crusader Seals
LRC + Everything but Smoke

LRC

Total = 1500

15 models

edit: Dammit, ninja'd!


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

mynameisgrax said:


> Here's a Vanilla Space Marine army that I'd actually be willing to play:
> 
> HQ
> 
> ...


change the Captain to Khan on Mondrakken (205) and you've got a legal list. Khan is required to make bikes Troops. And if you give the normal bikes plasma instead of flamers, it's 220 per. You can't do combiflamers plus power fists, it's one or the other.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Creon said:


> change the Captain to Khan on Mondrakken (205) and you've got a legal list. Khan is required to make bikes Troops. And if you give the normal bikes plasma instead of flamers, it's 220 per. You can't do combiflamers plus power fists, it's one or the other.


You're right on the combi-flamers/fists, but wrong on the Captain. If you include Captains on bikes in your army, then units of bikes consisting of at least 5 models can be taken as troops.

Thanks for the heads up on the wargear problem. I'll fix it right now.


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

Orks
X2 big mek
X2 deff dreads with 2DCCWs each

That's 4models-beat that
Doesnt have to be near 1000


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

kiro the avenger! said:


> Orks
> X2 big mek
> X2 deff dreads with 2DCCWs each
> 
> ...












That's right. Your name is now Starbucks and I am stopping you producing a brew of derp, RAGE!! and hate all served in the cup of trolling.

Just in case apparent I am only joking. Image seemed funny and I intend to use it on as may threads as I can be bothered too.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

You kids today with your forum trolling, photoshops, internet memes, and androgynous anthropomorphic animals....


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Damn straight. The number of memes on this board is too damn high.

Midnight


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

Thought I'd take a crack at Chaos Daemons.

Fateweaver = 333
An'ggrath the Unbound = 888
3 Nurgling bases = 39
3 Nurgling bases = 39
Daemon Prince w/ Iron Hide, Mark of Tzeentch, Bolt of Change, Soul Devourer, & Demonic Gaze = 200

Total 1499 points & 9 models

Nurglings go to ground on objectives and pray for a lack of enemy flamers, while An'ggrath, Fateweaver, and the DP go to work...


----------



## Mundungu (Jul 23, 2010)

I assumed this was without apoc models, otherwise it gets a little silly, but an amusing list none the less


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

Mundungu said:


> I assumed this was without apoc models, otherwise it gets a little silly, but an amusing list none the less


At first I thought that too, but when I went back and read the OP's guidelines to see if FW models were excluded, there was nothing that mentioned it. He only said:



> *Thread title:*
> _Design an army with the fewest possible models. at 1500 points_.


and



Eleven said:


> Using lesser daemons doesn't count as they are still in the list just not on the table.
> 
> I'll start with orks.



A little later on, D-A-C added a few other guidelines...


D-A-C said:


> This would actually be cool if you amended it with two things:
> 
> 1. A list for each army, edited into the first post once its agreed upon, otherwise Grey Knights are the obvious answer.
> 
> 2. The lists are somewhat competitive. Not just low model count, but lowest model count without auto-losing before you start.


The OP seemed to accept these suggestions (at least the first one) as he has a list of the winning entries for each army at the end of his first post. 


Nowhere did the OP, or someone else suggest to the OP, that FW models be excluded. Had he said "using units only available in an army's codex, design an army with the fewest possible models," etc. then An'ggrath definitely would have been disallowed. But since this is not the case I felt it was legal to include him. 

I did make the army FOC legal, and assuming the OP also adopted D-A-C's second suggestion, I feel my entry is somewhat competitive as well. I would think even though the OP didn't directly state it, the standard FOC would be in place. To use Apocalypse, you'd need a minimum army size of 3,000 points, not 1,500.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

You can make an even lower model count Tau army by using Farsight and his 7 Crisis suit retinue, and 2 1-man Crisis Suit troops choices (O'Shovahs unit alone is 1200+ points with full upgrades)


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> You can make an even lower model count Tau army by using Farsight and his 7 Crisis suit retinue, and 2 1-man Crisis Suit troops choices (O'Shovahs unit alone is 1200+ points with full upgrades)


You can get over 1600 actually. Worked it out a while ago.

EDIT: That was with drones so those would have to go for this game.


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

dark Eldar 11 models !!!

1500 Pts - Dark Eldar Roster

1 Voidraven Bomber, 285 pts ((CE, pg. 93); Unit Type: Vehicle (Skimmer, Fast); Night Vision; Deep Strike; Aerial Assault; Supersonic; Void Lance x2; Void Mine; Implosion Missile x4; Night Shields; Flickerfield)

1 Voidraven Bomber, 285 pts ((CE, pg. 93); Unit Type: Vehicle (Skimmer, Fast); Night Vision; Deep Strike; Aerial Assault; Supersonic; Void Lance x2; Void Mine; Implosion Missile x4; Night Shields; Flickerfield)

1 Voidraven Bomber, 285 pts ((CE, pg. 93); Unit Type: Vehicle (Skimmer, Fast); Night Vision; Deep Strike; Aerial Assault; Supersonic; Void Lance x2; Void Mine; Implosion Missile x4; Night Shields; Flickerfield)

2 Wracks, 60 pts ((CE, pg. 87); Unit Type: Infantry; Night Vision; Power from Pain; Altered Physique; Gnarlskin; Poisoned Weapon (4+) x2)
1 Acothyst (Poisoned Weapon (4+) x2; Electrocorrosive Whip)

2 Wracks, 60 pts ((CE, pg. 87); Unit Type: Infantry; Night Vision; Power from Pain; Altered Physique; Gnarlskin; Poisoned Weapon (4+) x2)
1 Acothyst (Poisoned Weapon (4+) x2; Electrocorrosive Whip)

1 Haemonculus Ancient, 210 pts ((CE, pg. 85); Unit Type: Infantry; Night Vision; Power from Pain; Independent Character; Altered Physique; Gnarlskin; Huskblade; Huskblade; Dark Gate; Webway Portal x1)

1 Archon, 275 pts ((CE, pg. 84); Unit Type: Infantry; Fleet; Night Vision; Power from Pain; Independent Character; Kabalite Armour; Plasma Grenades; Huskblade; Huskblade; Haywire Grenades; Ghostplate Armour; Combat Drugs; Soul-trap; Djin Blade; Phantasm Grenade Launcher; Shadow Field; Webway Portal)


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Uber Ork said:


> At first I thought that too, but when I went back and read the OP's guidelines to see if FW models were excluded, there was nothing that mentioned it. He only said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As amusing as it is to have someone analyze my OP as if it were a codex with the official ruling system, I think you're missing the point. On the other hand, using a forgeworld codex for this might be cool too, but I think most would agree that using apocalypse rules to design your army breaks the spirit of the game.


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

Eleven said:


> I think you're missing the point.


Well to be fair, I can't really miss a point that you didn't make. :grin:





Eleven said:


> On the other hand, using a forgeworld codex for this might be cool too


I agree. 





Eleven said:


> but I think most would agree that using apocalypse rules to design your army breaks the spirit of the game.


If you limit your game to using an army's codex only, then yes you're right it would be. Is that what you'd like to do? 





Eleven said:


> As amusing as it is to have someone analyze my OP as if it were a codex with the official ruling system


Not sure if you intended your comment to come across this way, but it seems a bit demeaning. Was that your intention? Written text can be imprecise, so I could have very well misread this.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Forgeworld/Apocalypse wouldn't really worth though, because for Apocalypse you don't have to stay within an army. 

I saw that Farsight allowed a large retinue of crisis suits, but I didn't see anything for making crisis suit's troops. You're probably right though. I just haven't played Tau for quite a while.


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

mynameisgrax said:


> Forgeworld/Apocalypse wouldn't really worth though, because for Apocalypse you don't have to stay within an army.


Yeah, I wasn't thinking of that aspect of Apocalypse. More like playing a normal game with player permission to use FW models + GW super heavies. 

This way you'd stay within an army (i.e. orks would only use ork stuff, but they could have access to things like stompas, squigoths, etc.).


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

HQ - 1x Necron Overlord - 270
- War Scythe
- Phylactery
- Mindshackle Scarabs
- Sempiternal Weave
- Tesseract Labyrinth
- Tachyon Arrow
- Ressurection Orb
- Phase Shifter
HQ - 1x Necron Overlord - 290
- Phaeron
- War Scythe
- Phylactery
- Mindshackle Scarabs
- Sempiternal Weave
- Tesseract Labyrinth
- Tachyon Arrow
- Ressurection Orb
- Phase Shifter
Troop - 5x Necron Immortal - 85
Troop - 5x Necron Immortal - 85
Elite - 1x C'tan Shard - 280 
- Gaze of Death
- Transdimensional Thunderbolt
Elite - 1x C'tan Shard - 265 
- Grand Illusion
- Times Arrow
Elite - 1x C'tan Shard - 225
- Sentient Singularity
- Lord of Fire
Units: 15
Total: 1500


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

kind of amusing that orks are the army able to field the second fewest of them all.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Eleven said:


> kind of amusing that orks are the army able to field the second fewest of them all.


Followed by Nids.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

I've looked through the Tau codex, and I can't find anything allowing Crisis suits to be taken as troops. If you take O'Shovah, at least one unit of Crisis suits is required, but there's nothing in there saying they're troop choices or scoring units, so unless I'm missing something, my previous list with 19 models is still the least you can legally have at 1500 points.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

mynameisgrax said:


> I've looked through the Tau codex, and I can't find anything allowing Crisis suits to be taken as troops. If you take O'Shovah, at least one unit of Crisis suits is required, but there's nothing in there saying they're troop choices or scoring units, so unless I'm missing something, my previous list with 19 models is still the least you can legally have at 1500 points.


yeah, you're still listed for tau.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

*Eldar, 13 Models*

1: Karandas: 215

2: Asurman: 230

3,4,5: Jetbikes x3 w Cannon: 76

6,7,8,9: Jetbikes x3 w/cannon, Warlock, Singing Spear, Conceal: 139

10: Viper, Holofield, Star Engines, ShCannon, Bright Lance: 136

11: Falcon, Bright Lance, ShCannon, Holo Field, Spirit Stones, Star Engines, Vectored Engines: 235

12: Falcon, Bright Lance, ShCannon, Holo Field, Spirit Stones, Star Engines, Vectored Engines: 235

13: Falcon, Bright Lance, ShCannon, Holo Field, Spirit Stones, Star Engines, Vectored Engines: 235


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

I got Space Wolves down to 9 models, by beefing up the Wolf Guard:


HQ

Logan Grimnar [275]

Njall Stormcaller [245]

Wolf Lord w/thunder hammer, storm shield, thunderwolf mount, saga of the bear [255]


TROOP

3 Wolf Guard: 2 w/bikes, thunder hammers, storm shields, melta bombs + 1 Arjac Rockfist [386]

3 Wolf Guard: all w/bikes, thunder hammers, storm shields, 2 w/melta bombs [339]


1500 on the nose


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I think I'd consider the Wolves models, myself, giving you 11. Don't know how that's being ruled.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Creon said:


> I think I'd consider the Wolves models, myself, giving you 11. Don't know how that's being ruled.


Oops! You're right! I fixed the list, nixing the wolves and replacing Canis with Njall. Still 9 models and 1500 points.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

mynameisgrax said:


> Oops! You're right! I fixed the list, nixing the wolves and replacing Canis with Njall. Still 9 models and 1500 points.


lol, I just noticed how many of the armies were done by you. good job chap.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Eleven said:


> lol, I just noticed how many of the armies were done by you. good job chap.


Thanks. I'm a math geek. ^_^


----------

